# Unique Silk Batik Pens, Phase 1



## Bob in SF (May 29, 2016)

A textile designer got several of my "Silkie" pens (http://www.penturners.org/forum/f13/3-more-opalescent-silkies-140774/)
and this morning she kindly commissioned 7 unique silk batik pens - fun tube-in casting project - especially since I hadn't done batik in 40+ years.

Phase I:






*Steps* (some of which are not shown above):
Wash 8mm Habotai silk yardage in Syntrapol detergent to optimize dye bonding
Stretch silk onto embroidery hoop
Airbush some light background tone using Jacquard green label dyes (done outside, respirator mask, etc)
Melt some soy wax flakes in a wax pot (115-140 degreesF)
Apply wax resist with double or single spout djantings (Indonesian wax pens)
Apply dyes with hand, foam, airbrush
Apply Jacquard silk salt to add textural interest while dyes are still moist
Air dry in the sun
Brush off the salt
Iron the silk batik on medium heat between sheets of newsprint to remove wax - best done several times to get it all off.
Fold silk up in parchment paper, and steam for 2 hours to set the dye.
Tumble dry in the dryer (delicates stetting) or hang and dry outside
Re-stretch the batik onto an embroidery hoop.
Use a foam brush to lightly coat the back of the batik with Mod Podge mat finish glue/sealer, the let dry thoroughly - this ensures that you can next cut the silk without fraying.
Cut batik strips slightly larger than the tubes, then coat strips and 150 grit-sanded brass tubes with thin layers of Mod Podge, let dry partially for 30 seconds (contact cement-style); then wrap silk around tubes.
Let dry for 1 hour, then trim off excess.

Phase II will be much simpler - tube-in pressure casting, turning, etc.

Best regards to all, Bob


----------



## KenV (May 29, 2016)

Nice   very nice indeed

The tubes indicate you are moving to a larger format, which should better show off the fabric.


----------



## jkirkb94 (May 29, 2016)

Can hardly wait to see what they will look like finished!


----------



## Charlie_W (May 29, 2016)

Wow! Those look great!....keep them coming!


----------



## Lucky2 (May 29, 2016)

Very interesting, I look forward to seeing the finished product.
Len


----------



## Bob in SF (May 30, 2016)

Thanks Ken, Kirk, Charlie, and Len!

Ken - Yes - showing more fabric with these batik-clad tubes - plenty of room for experimentation within the process.

My dear commissioner is jazzed about the tubes, and is also eager to see how shibori techniques will "read" on a pen (and so am I) - picturing mini-shibori - fun ahead - stay tuned. 

Gratefully, Bob


----------



## KenV (May 30, 2016)

Bob

I live with a weaver who is interested in where your journeys take you.  Fun to watch!!!


----------



## Bob in SF (May 30, 2016)

Nice, Ken - you keep fine company.

I'm exploring and streamlining methods of batik creation today - more tubes ahead before casting:





- Bob


----------



## thewishman (May 31, 2016)

Hey Bob, I have been working on casting silk for *several* months and keep running into problems. My success rate is only 1 in 15. Thanks for sharing the process steps you use, I'm going to try your method and hopefully improve my results.

I read every one of your posts and marvel at the new things you try out. From the ceramophones to the tiny cubes, you really open up my imagination.


----------



## Bob in SF (May 31, 2016)

Heartfelt thanks, Chris.

- Bob


----------



## Bob in SF (Jun 1, 2016)

Batik Bunnies have multiplied at an alarming rate - time to go on to Phase 2 
- tube-in casting.


----------

